# Mazzer Super Jolly to Niche Zero?



## Walker29 (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi all,

I have been lucky enough to be gifted a Super Jolly with the Daniel Wong mod (a milestone birthday!)

I am still using my Wilda Svart for V60's. I have come across a Niche Zero for a reasonable price. I was wondering whether it would be worth the hassle of changing from two different grinders to one combined one, do the benefits outweigh the convenience of two grinders?

obviously the NZ would produce better V60's for me than the Svart? (This would be sold to fund the switch)

would the NZ produce noticeably better or easier espressos? I suspect not better but easier to dial in?

would keeping the mazzer super jolly be the safest option as they are "built to last"? Has anyone suffered failures with either machine?

there is the option to keep both the NZ & Super Jolly initially for testing but I suspect the workflow of the NZ would lead me to sell the Super Jolly eventually?

I am very new to the coffee game, please excuse my ignorance. What would you do?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I personally wouldn't swap 2 grinders for one, if making both espresso & V60 with it.

I don't see it as obvious that the Zero would make better V60s than the Svart, but I'd prefer to have the numbered scale on the Zero.


----------



## Walker29 (Jan 10, 2021)

Thank you MWJB. Why do you say that? I thought the burrs would be bigger on the Zero?

On a similar note, is there a modded dial I can purchase for the mazzer that is slightly easier to choose grind size?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Walker29 said:


> Thank you MWJB. Why do you say that? I thought the burrs would be bigger on the Zero?


 I don't think that there is any linear relationship between burr size (alone) & beverage quality.

I have a Niche & many conical hand grinders with smaller burrs, I can use them all to make tasty V60s, the Niche is the easiest workflow.


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

Walker29 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been lucky enough to be gifted a Super Jolly with the Daniel Wong mod (a milestone birthday!)
> 
> ...


 It's not uncommon to have two different grinders for different brew methods.

I've had a mazzer SJ, I've now got a niche. I didn't love using the SJ but it produced good grinds. I'm happy to be using a grinder designed for single dosing and is so easy to adjust grind settings but I use up to three different bean types power day, so easy to adjust is important.

The niche isn't renowned for its prowess at filler coffee due to the burrs being espresso focused but many have reported that the niche produces acceptable filter but lacks clarity. I have experienced it myself and prefer flats for filter but hardly ever brew.

I guess you have to decide why you want the niche if you do want it.


----------



## Petre (Dec 20, 2021)

I never heard Niche to be praised for filter coffee (quite the contrary as a matter of fact), but I can't say how it would compare with your current grinders. If you can afford just take the NZ and decide later what grinder to sell. Given the long waitings for NZ it should keep its value quite well.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Petre said:


> I never heard Niche to be praised for filter coffee (quite the contrary as a matter of fact)


 What is it you heard?

I'm not finding any significant difference between the Zero and a Wilfa flat, for example (despite the absurd claims made for the Wilfa). Both it & the Niche are 'normal' ginders.


----------



## Walker29 (Jan 10, 2021)

This is lol really helpful. Thanks.
I have not had my Mazzer for very long and have hardly used it. My plan was always to get a Mazzer & a classic to learn espresso. The Niche was a lucky find that I was not looking for. However I am aware how revered they are and do not want to pass up a good opportunity. I do feel it's come at the wrong time because I was done gathering my set up and am ready to start learning how to use it all now!

My Gaggia Classic needs to be serviced before I can start using it. For espresso I have been using a cheap Beko with an upgraded unpressurised basket with the Mazzer. I have not been successful in getting anything impressive from this set up. I am sure more capable hands would be able too wrangle something drinkable from it!

Okay, so my understanding is the Niche may not be necessarily better performance wise than the Mazzer, but is easier to use.

I thought that the Niche would potentially be an upgrade over the Svart, and definitely an upgrade over the Mazzer but now I'm thinking it's a sideways move from the Mazzer and almost a downgrade from the Svart?

If I was looking to improve my filter coffee, what grinder would I move up too from the Svart? I need flat burrs you say?

What would you do in my position if you had all 3? What combinations would you keep vs sell?

I feel like I have followed the dots and bought the kit, but now I need to actually learn how to use it all! This is exciting to be on the coffee journey, if a bit overwhelming at times. Thank you for your patience with me.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Walker29 said:


> I thought that the Niche would potentially be an upgrade over the Svart, and definitely an upgrade over the Mazzer but now I'm thinking it's a sideways move from the Mazzer and almost a downgrade from the Svart?


 I don't know how you came to that conclusion? The Niche may not be a significant upgrade from the Wilfa Svart for coarser filter grinds, but no reason at all that you should see it as a downgrade.

I'd keep the Mazzer & the Niche, both will cover espresso & brewed, with intuitive grind settings. Sell the Svart, or keep the Mazzer for espresso & and the Svart for brewed (just be very sure you're aiming for the correct "R", "E" or "S" in Aeropress/Filter (a blatantly stupid scale of settings).

With any grinder the most important parameter is setting it to the setting that you need to make the drink you want. Pay more attention to the setting, recipe and the coffee you are using.


----------



## Walker29 (Jan 10, 2021)

Thanks for your advice everyone, decided to give the Niche a miss for now & perfect my technique with current set up. I think that's always going to be a good answer when considering new kit - are you using what you have to the best of its abilities.


----------

